# New Boatright



## scootert (Jul 29, 2008)

Well went by and talked with Mr. Glen yesterday after I'd already spoke with him on the phone for awhile. During our phone conversation he told me he had a 21ft X 72in bottom in stock. That is exactly the size I was looking for. I spent over 3 hours in his shop asking questions and visiting with him. He was very helpful and wasn't in any way trying to pressure me into buying something. Long story short, i left him a deposit on the boat. If everything goes as expected, I'll be taking this rig home in 3-4 weeks. Powering with 150 Zuke


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Welcome to the Boatright owners club my friend! Congrats and we expect pics when you pick it up, first boat ride, and first fish!


----------



## scootert (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you Hookem, I'll be sure and post some pics


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats brother, did you go with 1/8 or 3/16? Harold the shop manager is as about a great a guy as you can find, and knows boats and rigging. I worked there for a little over 2 years as a rigger and small end fab guy. I learned alot, and with the shops help built my own 2272 with a 200 PRO XS. I haven't worked much since I finished the boat...might have something to do with being on the water to much. Couple things I'd recommend are UFLEX HYD STEERING, and Bob's jack plate. The CMCS are cheaper but if you take the two out of the box you will quickly see there is no comparison. Also if you go with the power pole (which I would) Get the 10...it's worth it and that is one company who stands behind their product. Every time I take my rig out out I find another reason why I love it. Simply put IMO it is one of the best all around boats you can buy, and it will last for all of your life and your kids. Hope you love yours like I do mine.


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Parafire, you may be the one to ask, does Boatright make any boats using a "vee" type hull, even a 15 degree vee?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

Byrdmen said:


> Parafire, you may be the one to ask, does Boatright make any boats using a "vee" type hull, even a 15 degree vee?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Glen can get the hull with the vee in the front though he swears that it does nothing but cut into your deck space. After having my 2272 square front I would be curious to ride in a vee front as currently at slow speed in 1-2ft waves I can take water over my bow. The key for me (or any boatright) is get her up on plane not plowing the water and then she just rides on top. I've personally refurbed a vee front that I believe was a 2004 model. They look cool but if Glen is right, it cuts you from being able to comfortably fish two side by side off the front.


----------



## scootert (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Parafire. I'm going with the 1/8" hull. Getting the hydraulic steering, but opted to go with CMC high speed jack plate. I understand Bobs is faster, but i had a regular cmc on my old boat. It was 16 years old and still going strong. All i ever had to do was replace a relay, and bad connection to other relay. Power Pole will have to wait for now. Couldn't justify the added $1600 for 8 ft. Not sure how much more the 10ft is. That is for sure something I want to later on, but not something i had to have right away. I'll for sure go with 10ft when i get one. Thanks a bunch for your input, always nice to get ideas from other fishermen and boat owners.


----------



## Parafirediesel (Oct 9, 2009)

scootert said:


> Thanks Parafire. I'm going with the 1/8" hull. Getting the hydraulic steering, but opted to go with CMC high speed jack plate. I understand Bobs is faster, but i had a regular cmc on my old boat. It was 16 years old and still going strong. All i ever had to do was replace a relay, and bad connection to other relay. Power Pole will have to wait for now. Couldn't justify the added $1600 for 8 ft. Not sure how much more the 10ft is. That is for sure something I want to later on, but not something i had to have right away. I'll for sure go with 10ft when i get one. Thanks a bunch for your input, always nice to get ideas from other fishermen and boat owners.


Anytime brother, and and I understand about the powerpole...the price did sting. Looking forward to some pics.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Didn't happen with out pics ... ! Come on man! Let's see her ...


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

Scooter,

I've got one in line over there that I am super pumped up about! I saw the boat you ended up buying in there and I am sure you will love it. Make sure to post pics when you have her on the water. I will do the same (even though it will be late May..)


----------



## SouthCoastMudder (Jul 27, 2009)

Where's the update?


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

*Update*

Not sure about Scooter's boat but mine is scheduled to be completely done in next two days. We had about a month delay because I was out of the country and had to put everything on hold. Had a chance to break motor in last weekend and am planning first fishing trip this weekend. Here is picture of build out so far. Will post more once complete Thursday.


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

*Nice Boat*

Definitely a bad *** aluminum boat! Congrats BuckAgs


----------



## cwsjra (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats!!! 
I bought a 2272 with 150 sho Trp . I love my setup but Trps are hard to get. Boat rides really great for flat bottom. And yes Harold did a great job rigging mine. I used sport marine for my motor. They did a good job also. Glen just added a rear troll motor mount. Make sure you ask him about it . Saves your motor on bumpy runs.


----------



## Shugster2 (May 10, 2012)

Sweet boat!


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

That is definitely a great looking boat...if I ever sell my skiff, I'll step right into a Boatright! Look at all of that fishing room...


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

*Build Out Pictures*

I know most people enjoy pictures more than reading so here are a few more just for fun. Note: the seats are not going to be that high when finished, we wanted to start high and work our way down until it felt ok.


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is my new family member. Thought this day would never get here but Glen Boatright and John/ the Sport marine guys pulled it all together for me. She won't be clean and dry for long- hoping to have slime on the deck Sunday!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Very nice boats!!! I really like these boats. Question ....in that last pick the boat trailer has lifted up in the front it looks like??? Does that happen easily with this boat being heavy in the backend?


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Very nice boats!!! I really like these boats. Question ....in that last pick the boat trailer has lifted up in the front it looks like??? Does that happen easily with this boat being heavy in the backend?


Looks like a forklift is holding it up.


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

WildCard07 said:


> Looks like a forklift is holding it up.


Thats correct. This picture was taken while moving outside the shop. Nothing to do with being too heavy.


----------



## Randy Slocum (Jun 15, 2010)

First trip in my new boatright last weekend.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Has Boatright ever made a cat hull? These are some good looking aluminum boats.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I have always liked these boats. What are some numbers for it. Looks to draft pretty shallow.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Saw this one down my street last two weekends. Good looking boat.


----------



## wesd31 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have worked at Boatright the last two summers while I'm on break for school. As far as I know they havent ever put together any cat hulls. Also BuckAgs I had a blast working on your boat and that setup with the raised console and double cooler rack is pretty slick brotha


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

I really want one of these one day. I'm sure these questions have been answered before but I can't find them via a search.

Do they sell just the hull without motor/rigging? Do they do any other color like white or tan?


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

TXSlapNTickle said:


> I really want one of these one day. I'm sure these questions have been answered before but I can't find them via a search.
> 
> Do they sell just the hull without motor/rigging? Do they do any other color like white or tan?


Yes you can get them unrigged. I got a quote from Glen a while back for hull only. Not sure how many different colors he does but I have seen tan, green, and blue/grey.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Lke A Dummy, I Sold Mine*

I had a 2072 that was the best boat I have ever owned in my 50 years of boat ownership.

I decided I did not use it enough and so I sold it, boy was that a mistake. 
But as far as I know it is still out there catching fish..

The Boatright is a beast and you would have to take a torch to it to hurt it much.

There were a couple of questions about the V Bow, well I had the V Bow and i could go from Pringle across the bay in a real good chop to Charlies at 38-40 MPH with a great ride.. Also you will be amazed at how great it corners.. no slide like most of the tunnel boats.

Would float in 4-6" of water and best run with just me in the boat and about 1/2 tank of fuel was right at 53 on the GPS in the intercoastal with flat water and no wind.. Plus the TRP had so much bite, I could trim it all the way up in the tunnel and run in places I probably shouldn't have.. and a dammnn good launch, one goose and I was on plane..

If I wasn't so dang old, I would have Glen build me another one.
Now, I just go with younger friends and guides.. but I really miss my GREEN TANK. I even did the numbers in Army Stencil 

Enjoy one of the best investments you have ever made,

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

That is one fine looking fishing boat. I don't think I could have sold that one.


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Not to turn the OP's thread, but roughly what does Boatright get for a 20-22 foot boat with about 150 Yamaha?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks WesD, you guys did an awesome job. You would not believe the amount of people stopping me on the street or at ramps to ask about the boat. I almost need to just carry Boatright cards with me in my truck so they can call the shop. 

They do not make a cat hull that I am aware of but if they did, I think the demand would be very high. If you are looking for a price, just take a few minutes and call Glen. There are so many options that only he can answer those questions. No two are exactly alike which I think is great- you can truly make it 'yours' and tailor it to your needs/wants.

I couldn't be more happy with my set up so far and the 250 SHO is a beast. PM if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

You will like your boat and be complemented frequently by other's who admire a quality aluminum boat. It takes a little experimenting to get the most out of the hull but it will ride smoother and dryer than most would expect from a flat bottom. Trim it down and you can blast out of shallows with an insignificant about of bow rise. Trim it up once on plane and have a smooth ride over choppy bays. Very the speed to find the sweet spot . Have fun.

Mine is an 18' 66" width. It will never be sold but will be inherited.

Bill


----------



## scootert (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to post up. I've had the boat since mid April, but have only taken it fishing about 6 times....work gets in the way of everything! I have to say I'm pretty proud of this boat so far and have 0 regrets about purchasing it. Plain and simple it's just an awesome fishing machine.....though I still haven't got into the fish hot and heavy in it yet


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

All these pretty Boatrights make me want to give my Ol Gal a makeover!


----------



## Spotted Hawg (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice aluminum work on a very nice boat:texasflag


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Well there's your problem, San Bernard was fresh all the way to the gulf. 

Sure is a nice looking boat.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Got out with BuckAgs last Friday, put a little slime on the new BR! one of the most comfortable boats I have fished on, looking forward to many more trips.:dance:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

That's a hog on the left. 

Now that you've fished it, there any configuration you missed or stuff you would change? I'm taking mine in to Glenn in a few weeks to have some rails added and curious what others like in terms of usage.


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

justletmein said:


> That's a hog on the left.
> 
> Now that you've fished it, there any configuration you missed or stuff you would change? I'm taking mine in to Glenn in a few weeks to have some rails added and curious what others like in terms of usage.


For how I use a boat, I could not be any more happy with how it is laid out. I guess that's what happens when you have the freedom to literally design the layout from nothing. Its simple, easy to clean, adequately powered, easy to get in after wading, can drift with more guys than I even want on the boat at a time, and runs in skinny water I have no business in. So far, I love it.

Things that I would NEVER change:
- bucket seats
- 60 gal gas tank
- two cooler set up in front of console for fish box and livewell
- Super wide console!!! I don't own enough "stuff" to fill all the storage in it. Storage is a common complain on BR's. 
- Flush mount GPS and speakers facing driver on monster console.
- 78" wide hull. 
- 250 SHO
- LED light bar behind windshield!!!

I honestly can say I would not change anything so far. All that matters is how YOU will use it though. Mine isnt set up to flounder- I am more of a walking gigger. Mine doesn't have a trolling motor because I don't use them enough to justify having to walk around it all the time, etc... Different strokes for different folks.

Feel free to PM and I can call and answer any questions.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Buck, that's pretty much just what I was curious about. As you said everyone uses these differently for their application so I'm curious how various things work for the others. I saw yours didn't have rails on the front whereas I plan to add rails to the front mainly just to tie down camping gear and such.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Thanks Buck, that's pretty much just what I was curious about. As you said everyone uses these differently for their application so I'm curious how various things work for the others. I saw yours didn't have rails on the front whereas I plan to add rails to the front mainly just to tie down camping gear and such.


Those rails on the front are a must in my opinion. When you fish the birds in rough water, or drifting in rough water for that matter. You can also use them to sit on and rest and they keep the kids from falling out. I would have Glen add cup holders on the rail. When he blacks them out they look awesome.

Great boats.


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

manwitaplan said:


> Those rails on the front are a must in my opinion. When you fish the birds in rough water, or drifting in rough water for that matter. You can also use them to sit on and rest and they keep the kids from falling out. I would have Glen add cup holders on the rail. When he blacks them out they look awesome.
> 
> Great boats.


Agree 100%

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Couldn't be happier with my 2172 I picked up about a year ago. As close to maintenance free as you can get. I think I've cleaned my last fiberglass boat.


----------

